# Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



## James Quinton (May 22, 2010)

I cant seem to find any info on this species on the web regarding adult size etc, can any one help? I have 2 that are around a 2 inch leg span have adult colours so was wondering if this is a small species?


----------



## jbm150 (May 22, 2010)

I believe they'll hit 5-6" full grown.  Beautiful Ts, I haven't read too much about their temperament other than being very shy.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## James Quinton (May 22, 2010)

I just wish there was more on the web about them, i cant find anything lol!


----------



## tekkendarklord (May 22, 2010)

yeah I didn't find anything on the net too about this species...
but I have 1 in my care about 3 inches and yes it's really shy...
I'm not really sure how big they can get...
probably around 5 inches...
cause when I bought mine it's was labeled as juvenile and it was 1.5-2 inches


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 22, 2010)

Contact Syndicate if you'd like to know more about this sp., he has a bunch of them.  I have a few that I got from him but they are still small.  From what I can gather they can be kept like any burrowing sp.  Damp, deep substrate should work.


----------



## Crysta (May 22, 2010)

from what I read online you would keep them like a h. lividum or minax. ...so i did a google on h. lividum and got this http://www.bighairyspiders.com/cobalt.shtml lol


----------



## seanbond (May 23, 2010)

great sp!
give them at least 6inches of sub. eat good, look good. they are asian so keep them damp but with a dry area. not defensive outta the 4 i have, matter fact never seen a threat posture with these.


----------



## syndicate (May 24, 2010)

Heres some info on them:

Max size is like said above prob about 5-6" legspan..My largest adult females here are prob roughly 5-5.5" but I wouldn't be surprised if some in the wild got a bit larger.
These are found in Thailand and again like said above can be kept just like any other _Haplopelma_ (Deep substrate kept moist)
This species does in fact go thru a dry period in the wild so they can tolerate drier conditions for short periods.
This species was commonly sold as _Haplopelma minax_ in the past and I'm guessing lots of all black WC spiders from Asia years back then were as well hehe!
This species was described by Volker von Wirth & Boris Striffler in 2005 and prior to this was being sold with the pet trade name _Haplopelma sp_."aureopilosum"
Mature males of this species look nothing like the females and can easily be distinguished from Haplopelma Males.
There a very nice looking species of tarantulas and can infact have quite an attitude if disturbed.When housed properly tho like other Asian burrowing species they will usually just run back into there hole if bothered.
Breeding of this species is also quite easy and I have produced a ton of egg sacks here in the past couple years.Spiderlings are quite large and will be about 1" leg span at 2nd instar.
Growth speed is about medium I would say..If you feed regularly they will mature in about 1.5-2 years in captivity.
Hope this helps!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2 | Love 1


----------



## robd (May 24, 2010)

Ahhh yes. I was waiting for you to chime in, Chris. Thanks for sharing that.

For those interested in this species, you should also look into Orinthoctonus sp. Koh Samui. Mature females are stunning. They make a G pulchra look dull.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 24, 2010)

robd said:


> Mature females are stunning. They make a G pulchra look dull.


Interesting comparison...


----------



## James Quinton (May 24, 2010)

Great info guys! Many thanks


----------



## robd (May 24, 2010)

Well not to say that a G pulchra isn't a very nice looking T, cause of course it is. I am just obviously very fond of the O sp. Koh Samui.


----------



## Venomgland (Jan 3, 2018)

Are they a pet hole or will they come out and be outside the hole until disturbed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 4, 2018)

Venomgland said:


> Are they a pet hole or will they come out and be outside the hole until disturbed?


I applaud you for using tge search function... But this thread is 8 years old and OP is no longer active...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 4, 2018)

@KezyGLA has experience with this species if I am recalling right, and I have a bit of experience. My specimen is just under two inches in size and has built an incredible hole -right- alongside the wall of their enclosure all on their own accord, lucky me. So I can actually see them even when they're in their burrow. Typically s/he remains in the burrow until they're hungry. So my advice is to not overfeed if you'd like to see them out and about, and you should want to see them out and about because they are absolutely beautiful Ts. I've heard they get evil with age/size however.












I need to get a new picture of their burrow, they've really made it quite beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Jan 4, 2018)

Venomgland said:


> Are they a pet hole or will they come out and be outside the hole until disturbed?


 Yes, considered a pet hole.
 Yes, they will venture on the surface, ocassionally, mainly well after nightfall.
 2 AF and 1 male (juvie) I've seen on the surface, touch the enclosure, 'poof' DISSAPPEAR.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 4, 2018)

Pet hole. Typical Asian fossorial. Lovely species though and great when you catch a glimpse


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 4, 2018)

Mine's also a little under the 2" mark, it is a pet hole but I see it more than my E. cyanognathus (not difficult seeing as he's more reclusive than I am) which is a bonus, it's also a great eater.

View media item 46783

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CEC (Jan 5, 2018)

I have never caught my AF out... ever. I had to dig her out to see her and she was in threat posture the whole time. So yeah, a beautiful cranky pet hole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venomgland (Jan 6, 2018)

Beautiful spider, but not in the market for another pet hole right now. I get one, but not today. Thanks for everyone's input and sorry for digging up an old thread.


----------

